
Codility 2019 Gender Bias Report - wojtekwojtek
https://www.codility.com/resources/research/ebook-2019-gender-bias-report-0
======
mtmail
direct link
[https://info.codility.com/hubfs/Research/Codility%20Gender%2...](https://info.codility.com/hubfs/Research/Codility%20Gender%20Bias%20Report%202019.pdf)

